# Whats the going price, houston Tx



## Nyc (Aug 27, 2009)

I need to put in about 1500 feet of sewer line and 1200 ft of water line for a new rv park, does anyone know what the going price per foot on that is. Appreciate it.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Depends how deep you have to be


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't think he a real plumber...


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

More than $1000 less than a million


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I dont use the going price. I use the coming price. 

I get them coming or going..................


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Don't think he a real plumber...


fishy 4 sure.. how deep, under concrete, how many tye-ins? ect.. use your price book.. or calculate it :thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nyc said:


> I need to put in about 1500 feet of sewer line and 1200 ft of water line for a new rv park, does anyone know what the going price per foot on that is. Appreciate it.


This is a very simple number to calculate:

((YOUR billable daily rate * how many days the job will take)+ YOUR materials + YOUR cost for equipment rental + YOUR budgeted profit %) = YOUR going rate

NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, give one moment's concern or thought to Houston's (or anyone else's) going rate.


----------

